# New Compact SL on Ebay



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

No affiliation BTW

Anyone notice the new 59cm on Ebay with fork and headset? 
Price looks good to me but maybe I'm just jones'in from the loss of my Vamoots last spring when I got run down. It's a bit more than I paid for my standard Vamoots used (non compact, non sl) but Hmmm... It looks really really good.

What say the Moots loyalists as to what that package is worth?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

PMC said:


> No affiliation BTW
> 
> Anyone notice the new 59cm on Ebay with fork and headset?
> Price looks good to me but maybe I'm just jones'in from the loss of my Vamoots last spring when I got run down. It's a bit more than I paid for my standard Vamoots used (non compact, non sl) but Hmmm... It looks really really good.
> ...


I got concerned when I read your post. Someone had an "SL" on Ebay earlier this week that was clearly not an SL but an older, rebadged 3.2 Ti Vamoots. Someone I think used the buy it now for that frame. Maybe they'll figure out what they got once the frame arrives, but then again let the buyer beware. I thought you were referring to that frame.


----------

